
More Volatility Ahead: Gyrations in Semiconductor Industry - Lind5
https://semiengineering.com/more-volatility-ahead/
======
ChuckMcM
I will believe it when I see lead times for eMMC come down beyond the 48 weeks
we were quoted. :-)

This is also something that the cross point memory could really impact as a
the "juiciest" part of the flash market is the price insensitive customers
like HFT switch technologies. Always willing to bet on even the earliest
technologies if it can give them an edge.

